# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Чем больше телевизора, тем меньше секса

## Irina

*ЧЕМ БОЛЬШЕ ТЕЛЕВИЗОРА, ТЕМ МЕНЬШЕ СЕКСА*

Эротические передачи влияют на зрителей так же, как кулинарные, возбуждают аппетит, но не утоляют голод
Как проводит досуг большинство наших сограждан? Правильно перед телевизором. Совместным просмотром телепередач начинаются и заканчиваются семейные обеды, дружеские посиделки и даже интимные встречи. Отчего качество и первых, и вторых, и третьих сильно страдает - трудно есть и общаться, глядя в телевизор. Но еще труднее заниматься любовью.

*Истощение чувств и желаний*

Знаете ли вы, что и сексологи и социологи единодушны во мнении о том, что телевидение убивает сексуальное влечение? Многолетние исследования показывают, что сексуальное желание находится в обратно пропорциональной зависимости от времени просмотра телепередач. Иначе говоря, чем больше телевизора, тем меньше секса. Нейрофизиологи объясняют эту печальную закономерность следующим образом. Процесс возбуждения происходит за счет вьщеления в организме ряда гopмонов. Во время просмотра телевизора эти гормоны тоже выделяются, но постоянно и маленькими порциями. В результате незаметно наступает истощение чувств и желаний — на секс их уже не хватает. Таким образом, того, кто провел вечер перед "ящиком", возбудить очень трудно, почти невозможно. Особенно это касается женщин, природа которых такова, что они острее реагируют на волнения и раздражения, от того и "пасуют" первыми — чувства, потраченные женщиной на "мыльную оперу" или семейное ток-шоу, фактически "изымают" ее из секса. Так что мужское раздражение по поводу женской любви к затяжным телепросмотрам отчасти оправданно. Особенно пагубно влияют на половую функцию телепередачи, требующие от зрителей сильного и постоянного эмоционального напряжения.

*Раздражителя нужно все больше*

В первую очередь — это триллеры, боевики и даже, только не удивляйтесь, эротические передачи. Сперва при просмотре последних зрители (и мужчины и женщины), конечно, возбуждаются. Каким-то образом специалистам даже удалось подсчитать, что уровень половых гормонов в их крови повышается более чем в 4 раза. Нет ничего удивительного в том, что они в конце концов отворачиваются от экрана, поворачиваются друг к другу и... сами понимаете что. Не надолго их не хватает. Со временем раздражитель (то есть эротическое или даже порнокино) перестает действовать, и партнерам, чтобы возбудиться, требуется либо увеличивать время просмотра, либо усиливать "крутизну" последнего. Как правило, все это заканчивается тем, что партнеры вообще перестают возбуждаться, глядя в телевизор. Кстати, у близости после совместного просмотра секс-фильмов есть еще один минус. Если женщине очень понравился фильм и, особенно, его герой, то она, скорее всего, будет представлять, что близость у нее именно с ним, а не с законным супругом. Возвращение к действительности может быть весьма болезненным для обоих партнеров — возбуждение у женщины гаснет, она становится скованной, в результате — упреки, ревность, ссоры.

*Любите болельщика после победы*

В общем, можно со всей определенностью заявить: чем чаще и дольше партнеры смотрят телевизор, тем реже у них бывает качественный и радостный секс. Чтобы это утверждение не выглядело голословным, подкрепим его данными одного интересного исследования. В ходе последнего были опрошены две группы партнеров приблизительно одного возраста. Представители обеих групп отличались лишь телевизионными пристрастиями и временем просмотра. Первые обычно выключали телевизор не позже 23.30, а вторые "таращились" в экран аж до 2 ночи. И если первые занимались сексом в среднем 4 раза в неделю, то вторые только 2. В первой группе 80% женщин достигали оргазма, а во второй это удавалось только половине. Что же касается мужчин, то в первой группе неудачи в сексе случались у 19% опрошенных, а во второй — у 36. Как говорится, почувствуйте разницу! Но все же не стоит впадать в панику и силой оттаскивать любимых от телевизора. Порой даже далекие от секса программы способны превратить наших дорогих мужчин в великолепных любовников. Если ваш партнер заядлый футбольный болельщик, то после трансляции победного матча любимой команды он почти наверняка подарит вам замечательную ночь любви!

*Учитесь возбуждаться без телевизора*

Психологи считают, что обрушивающаяся на нас со страниц газет и журналов, с кино-, теле- и компьютерных экранов, с обложек книг, компакт-дисков, рекламных щитов и даже пластиковых пакетов, изобилующая эротическими и сексуальными сюжетами информация способна свести на нет любое плотское желание.
Совет специалистов: в просмотре телепередач, как и в любом другом времяпрепровождении, надо соблюдать меру. А эротические фильмы в качестве допинга для полового акта лучше не использовать.

Статья из журнала Лиза

----------

